# C-anca vasculitis



## katymatte (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone know the ICD-9 code for C-ANCA Vasculitis? I have looked everywhere. The patient has not been diagnosed with Wegener's granulomatosis so 446.4 will not work. Please Advise!!!


----------



## devinmajor14 (Aug 21, 2013)

Would 447.6 work?


----------



## katymatte (Aug 21, 2013)

*not sure*

447.6-Arteritis Unspecified
 -inflammation of an artery
Includes:
-Angiitis
-Aortitis
-Endarteritis
-Arteriolitis
-Aorta arteritis
-Calcific aoritis

What about 447.8?
-Other specified disorders of arteries and arterioles
    -other specified disorder of arteries and arterioles,NEC

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Katy Matte,CPC
Renal Associates of Baton Rouge, LLC


----------

